# winter 08-09 wood pile pictures



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 20, 2008)

Lets see 'em 
heres this winters wood: oak, hickory, apple, black birch, some osage, mullberry, cherry, tulip poplar.


----------



## mga (Sep 20, 2008)

you're slacking.....get busy building up that little wall of wood!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 20, 2008)

mga said:


> you're slacking.....get busy building up that little wall of wood!



Trust me I would love to but that should be good for this winter this part of PA is pretty mild.


----------



## Nominal Fee (Sep 20, 2008)

Left to right: Cherry, Black Locust, and Purchased wood


----------



## mga (Sep 20, 2008)

whoa...nominal!! lotta wood there.

lol...bet your neighbors love you. 

at least you can keep that stockade fence from blowing over.


----------



## mga (Sep 20, 2008)

Wood Scrounge said:


> Trust me I would love to but that should be good for this winter this part of PA is pretty mild.




no excuses, man. you can never have enough wood.

not bad tho. you've been busy.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 20, 2008)

mga said:


> no excuses, man. you can never have enough wood.
> 
> not bad tho. you've been busy.



I here ya there I am working hard on 09-10s wood. I lived somewhat near you growing up, up there you need REAL quantities of wood.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 20, 2008)

This the wood pile(s) for the next couple years, I had some good oppurtunities this past early winter-late spring time to capitalize on some free wood clearing fence rows and trim backs along fields, basically I was told if it leaned near the field cut it down!


----------



## NDtreehugger (Sep 20, 2008)

Inside pile






outside pile


----------



## mga (Sep 20, 2008)

looks like i gotta put batteries in the camera tomorrow..........


----------



## Peacock (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's the smaller of 2 piles.


----------



## iCreek (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are some shots of the wood lot about 150 yards behind the house. We have 9' log piles, Ash/Elm, 9' Oak/Hickory, some 4' piles of both, and some split wood for this year. We will work the logs up this fall/winter and create another pile for next year. I share it with my FIL, we each have Hardy H2 outdoor stoves.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW!! you guys have some serious piles!!


----------



## Blazin (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been draggin timber for the last month or so, Waaaaaaay behind this year!!!! Most of em I cut in the spring, Oak, Black Cherry, Ash, Hard & Soft Maple.






Next weekend the saw will be singin, Heating season is coming on quick!


Great lookin Wood piles Guys! To Bad they did'nt stay like that!


----------



## wdanforth (Sep 21, 2008)

*Purchased Wood?*



Nominal Fee said:


> Left to right: Cherry, Black Locust, and Purchased wood
> 
> Purchased wood, what is that? We don't have that around my parts.


----------



## wdanforth (Sep 21, 2008)

*Purchased Wood?*



Nominal Fee said:


> Left to right: Cherry, Black Locust, and Purchased wood



Purchased wood, what is that? We don't have that around my parts.


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 21, 2008)

wdanforth said:


> Purchased wood, what is that? We don't have that around my parts.



It's a high $/btu species.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW! and i thought my pile was big....i better get my butt in gear....
finsihed emptying the trailer today, dat wood was BIG!!.

got to pull some weeds to get to the spliter, and get to splitin'

you guys have got some serious wood stacks/piles....the wife keeps telling me we need to get a year in advance wood pile ready.... just can't ever get the timming right....

good news is 80% is oak, some cherry, walnut and i think some hard maple :dunno:


----------



## Nominal Fee (Sep 29, 2008)

wdanforth said:


> Purchased wood, what is that? We don't have that around my parts.



Last year my pile was made up from small sources from 8 or 9 different people/places. It was all free if you don't count the Dunkin Donuts gift cards. I figured I would augment it with a cord so I could get a little ahead. Well...the nice lady from across the street wanted to split a cord ($$$ wise, not with an axe) so now I was up to 1 1/2 purchased cords....

At least I'll know that its been truly seasoned for a year and not no bogus log length seasoning either ...should burn well.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Sep 29, 2008)

I currently have about 18 chords stored in a 18x21 metal carport....and I rented a dump trailor and borrowed my neighbors tractor and worked all weekend hauling 10 loads to put in the second carport. I believe I have enough wood to last 6 years. The power company cut all this wood down when they cleared the powerline right of way on my property.....I never wanted to be this far ahead. The neighbor that loaned me the tractor will be coming by this week to get what I can't use and I will help him load up his dump truck.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 1, 2008)

oneoldbanjo said:


> I currently have about 18 chords stored in a 18x21 metal carport....and I rented a dump trailor and borrowed my neighbors tractor and worked all weekend hauling 10 loads to put in the second carport. I believe I have enough wood to last 6 years. The power company cut all this wood down when they cleared the powerline right of way on my property.....I never wanted to be this far ahead. The neighbor that loaned me the tractor will be coming by this week to get what I can't use and I will help him load up his dump truck.


WOW!.. 6 yrs really?


----------



## pwl (Oct 1, 2008)

My wood operation. A friend wanted a couple of acres clear cut to expand his lawn. I figure I have approximately 60 face cords. Yes, we in Central New York deal with face cords. Even if someone talks about a cord of wood, 99 percent of the time they are refering to a face cord. The tractor with the grapple really increased my production rate this year.


----------



## danrclem (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pictures guys. I'm starting to breath hard and shake a little bit just looking at them. 

I've got 10 cords +. This is the best year of getting wood that I've ever had. I haven't ever had anywhere near this much wood at one time. Most of it is split and in the barn and close to a cord is outside with most of it split.

I'd take a couple pictures but all you would see is what's in the doorway of the barn and the almost cord of locust and oak that's outside.


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 1, 2008)

I have about 10 cords split and stacked for this and next year, and maybe a little more. When my wood guy drops the wood on me for free, what am I supposed to say...no? . I say thanks.


----------



## abohac (Oct 1, 2008)

*My Pile*

Here's what I've been doing


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is my pile for this year. I will add a little more later this fall.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Oct 2, 2008)

I very well think I may have 6 years of wood gathered up. This was not by choice, as I when I bought my OWB last year I bought a used 18x21 carport and just planned on filling it up every year and using it all winter and my plans were going great.





Then in the fall the power company came through and cleared 25 feet of additonal right of way on each side of their easement. I imagine they cut down about 200 trees. A lot of trees were locust and the straight ones became fence posts - but I probably had about 10 big Hickory/Oak/Ash trees and one big Sycamore that were cut that were about 18-20" diameter. There were probably about 20 medium size trees with 8-12" diameter and there is one White Oak that is 36" at the base and 34' up it is still over 24" and is being cut up for lumber in a couple of weeks. Here is what the back 1/3rd of the property looked like after the tree service left.





After a long year of burning 26 brush piles and cutting wood and hauling it to my wood storage this is what the hillside looks like. The hillside is on the far side of a creek and I have to haul the wood through my neighbors pasture, out his driveway and up the road to my place - the trip is about a 45 minute round trip and added considerably to the time it took to clean the place up.





I had some old metal roofing and some lumber left over from a project so I threw together this storage shed at the front of the property. It is 8' wide and 10 feet long and stacke about 7' high average and holds about 4 chords. It doesn't look like much - but did survive 75 mph winds of Hurricane Ike. The stuff on the side is short little pieces and junk that didn't stack well.





There are some logs that were pretty straight and I didn't cut up and just stacked on top of some railroad ties to keep them off the ground. I figured I can cover them easier if they are logs than if I cut and split them. The logs are about 8-10 feet long and the biggest one is about 24" diameter.





I believe that is the most pictures I can put in a single post - more to follow.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 2, 2008)

pwl said:


> My wood operation. A friend wanted a couple of acres clear cut to expand his lawn. I figure I have approximately 60 face cords. Yes, we in Central New York deal with face cords. Even if someone talks about a cord of wood, 99 percent of the time they are refering to a face cord. The tractor with the grapple really increased my production rate this year.


 Nice Tractor. so how do you like the Branson Tractor?
been shopping for a U-tractor about that size but had not looked at those yet. off-brand was not sure just how good they are?


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Oct 2, 2008)

Now that I have the back hillside cleared I ended up with a lot of smaller branches that are not worth stacking under the carports - so I am making a pile and plan on burning it all winter until it is gone. This pile is currently about 14 feet long x 9 feet deep and about 6 feet high.





This is the piles of branches that I have to cut up and add to the pile.





This is the 2nd used carport that I bought for $ 450. Since the wood very well may last me 5 or 6 years I thought I would need to cover it. I have about 1/3rd of it full and the wood outside should be enough to fill the rest. If it isn't - I still have about 5 trees that came down in Hurricane Ike that have not been cut up yet.





And finally here is a picture of my loaded trailer which has been getting a lot of use.





I figure that is about 38 chords in the 2 carports, 4 chords in the little shed, 6 chords in the stack outside the carport and who knows how much in the other stacks for a total that has to be over 50 chords. I don't know exactly how much wood I burn a year as last year I kept adding to the stack and didn't keep track of it growing and/or shrinking. This year I will try and keep track.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you win!


----------



## johncinco (Oct 2, 2008)

Holy cow, some of you have a LOT of wood piled up. Those pictures of the large rounds make my back hurt! 

I see I am not the only one that swipes a few pallets from the back of the grocery store. Looks like someone was actually cutting them up and using them for fuel. 

I picked up some beat up apple crates, the orchard size, 4x4x4, after a couple repairs I filled em up with all the short and odd size pieces. I will move them up by the house with the front end loader and forks when we start burning. The girlie and MIL like the lil pieces that they can handle throwing into the stove, and they burn just like any other wood. I just hate dealing with trying to stack em.


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is my 09-10 wood pile. Still have some work to do with cutting and splitting.


----------



## coppermouse (Oct 8, 2008)

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://imageshack.us/'><img src='http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/6453/woodpile1ly8.jpg' border='0'/></a>
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://imageshack.us/'><img src='http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/6569/woodpile2fc8.jpg' border='0'/></a>

And here is my new saw, I love it

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://imageshack.us/'><img src='http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/259/192sawxt9.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 8, 2008)

here's my humble pile.. I have about 1 more cord coming, should have about 9 cord in the end


----------



## deeker (Oct 8, 2008)

A bunch of good looking wood piles.

Kevin


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are my stacks, mostly Cherry and Red Oak. Right around 6 cords. Should get me through this winter and in to next.


----------



## cfabe (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's my wood pile so far. We just bought this place in May so I'm behind where I'd like to be on wood. It's mostly birch, maple, pine and hickory. I'm not sure how many cords this is, what do you guys think? I'm guessing this is about half what I'll need for this winter for my Woodmaster 4400.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 9, 2008)

cfabe said:


> Here's my wood pile so far. We just bought this place in May so I'm behind where I'd like to be on wood. It's mostly birch, maple, pine and hickory. I'm not sure how many cords this is, what do you guys think? I'm guessing this is about half what I'll need for this winter for my Woodmaster 4400.



My guesstament is 5-6 cord, thoughit is hard to really see how big those stacks are.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's 5-6 cord plus a barn full and my "watch" log.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 9, 2008)

Ha! might wanna consider puttin teef on your "watch" log, dirtballs are stealing everything that's not nailed down now a days! I have a 450 marlin on watch


----------



## mimilkman1 (Oct 9, 2008)

cfabe said:


> Here's my wood pile so far. We just bought this place in May so I'm behind where I'd like to be on wood. It's mostly birch, maple, pine and hickory. I'm not sure how many cords this is, what do you guys think? I'm guessing this is about half what I'll need for this winter for my Woodmaster 4400.



I think about half of what you need is about right, I'm east of Saginaw and have about the same weather as you so looks bout right.

Kyle


----------



## flewism (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's my 5 plus cords, for this winter, ash, hickory, maple, we have nevered burned more that 4 cords. The rounds are for next year, oak, and ash. The rounds pile grew some since these were taken as I dropped 3 standing dead ash last weekend, plus a 10" apricot for the smoker.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice lookin piles there.

Kyle


----------



## cabinman (Oct 9, 2008)

*letterman SUCKS/**



danrclem said:


> Nice pictures guys. I'm starting to breath hard and shake a little bit just looking at them.
> 
> I've got 10 cords +. This is the best year of getting wood that I've ever had. I haven't ever had anywhere near this much wood at one time. Most of it is split and in the barn and close to a cord is outside with most of it split.
> 
> I'd take a couple pictures but all you would see is what's in the doorway of the barn and the almost cord of locust and oak that's outside.



DaVid U Suck,...Eric


----------



## cabinman (Oct 9, 2008)

*PUNK democrats*



cabinman said:


> DaVid U Suck,...Eric



Punk demosrats,....SUCK,,,,,,


----------



## aandabooks (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally got around to taking some pics. Here's the current state of affairs:









Here are rounds that are in waiting. They've been cut 2 years now. That stack is 25 ft. long and double deep. 





And finally the sore point with the wife. I've got to get on this:


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 15, 2008)

Boy, I gotta buy a camera if I want to continue hanging out here.

Awesome pics all. If I ever needed motivation to cut and split, all I need to do is refer back to this thread. That's IF I needed motivation


----------



## S. Todd (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's mine. Should be in good shape for the year, but I'm going to keep cutting as I enjoy it and it never hurts to get further ahead.


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 15, 2008)

:jawdrop:


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Oct 15, 2008)

:jawdrop: I agree.....You must have some really cold winters up there!:jawdrop: 

I think I could go about 3-4 years on that much wood here in Kentucky


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2008)

This years pile.







Next years pile and this one is a lot bigger since the pic was taken.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 15, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> This years pile.
> 
> 
> Next years pile and this one is a lot bigger since the pic was taken.



Man, you're one sweatty dude. Hope you cracked a cold one after that pic was taken  (second give beer smiley is for me  )


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> Man, you're one sweatty dude. Hope you cracked a cold one after that pic was taken  (second give beer smiley is for me  )


Yeah, just got through splitting and stacking. And yes the cold one was next on the list.LOL It was also hot that day.


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 15, 2008)

With piles of wood like that, I stack mine very neatly. It keeps the neighbors happy. And impressed!


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 15, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> With piles of wood like that, I stack mine very neatly. It keeps the neighbors happy. And impressed!



I stack mine neatly to form a fence so I can't see my neighbors, that keeps me happy.


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 15, 2008)

:agree2:


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 15, 2008)

:d


----------



## Jimfound (Oct 15, 2008)

Great pics. What are you all burning though? It would be nice to have a species ID to all those great woodpiles. 

I am posting mine...please don't laugh...just burn a woodstove for extra heat. I am going for quality vs. quantity...aaahaha. Cherry is on the right (stacked two rows deep) and oak on the left. I am way behind this year. I MIGHT have a cord when I finish chopping those cherry rounds, but...I. have a whole crap-load of hickory rounds waiting. So there. Ahaha...keep the pics comin. I'll update mine when I am up to a cord and-a-half. Hey, I only chop after work and half of that time is spent keep the beer cold!
Keep on trucking.


----------



## Aaron B (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is ours...


----------



## jcappe (Oct 15, 2008)

Aaron B said:


> Here is ours...



Wow! Impressive, I think I'll wait to post my pile until I'm done bringing it in for the year.


----------



## vf171 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Little but growing....*

I just started burning last year. Propane was killing us and the wife's uncle had an indor stove he was getting rid of. So I installed it last year and harvested wood off my buddy's 10 acres. Nothing great but it save us $2200 which I promptly put toward a new saw (I can't stop buying them though!). 

This year I cut a path through a friends woods on his 38 acre farm. I got to keep everything in the path that I dropped. There's still more to be had but I haven't had time to get back there. Another fella north of me replied to my craigslist ad offering free tree removal. He had a 60' (at least) cherry that had three main branches and two had snapped in a storm. While clearing it up the remnant of Ike blew through Ohio and knocked down 3 more cherry trees and hr asked if I would take them too!

Pics are of after the first round only. I'll have to post more when get the current pile split. It's at least twice what is pictured below. 

Mom called the other day and said a guy just east of us has "more wood than one man would need in a lifetime" on the ground from the Ike fiasco. He's offered all for free. All I have to do is haul it out. The mighty Kioti ought to do just fine. I'm planning to build a grapple for it this fall.


----------



## coog (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice finds, great pics.I like your tractor, which model is it?


----------



## blunt (Oct 15, 2008)

This is the best thread I have read yet on this forum. Awesome pictures I'm drooling!!!

Its Spring going on summer her in NZ so my wood pile is very small and not very photogenic and was never stacked as neatly as some of the pics.

Inspiring people!

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## vf171 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, it's a CK30 hydro. It's at mom's now on grader duty. Her drive is washed out pretty bad and her husband is dragging my buddies 5' box blade behind it trying to clean it up. 

For firewood it's great. I can skid the logs out then transport them in the bucket to the trailer. If the logs are too big I just buck them and carry the pieces out. I should have about 8-10 cords ready for next year. Probably going to sell the excess.


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 15, 2008)

some of your wood piles would last me 10 years , here is my little pile , should net me 3-3.5 cords


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 16, 2008)

Was just cleaning up the fence rows the other day and got a nice load of dead elm. Ready to burn.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is mine. 

Current pile of Willow from this year - about 14 cord:






Remains of past years accumulation after I extracted 6 cords willow for me (in woodshed and porch) plus sold 5 1/2 cords). Behind the few ricks of Willow is around 10 cord of Locust cut years ago and stockpiled.






Current WIP (Work in Progress):

Black locust I am salvaging. 4 cords in the stacks plus the pile on the ground:






Both the ricks in back and the pile has grown since that picture. Ricks are now at 6 cord and at least 3 more in the pile - bringing more in tomorrow and next day.

Harry K


----------



## aandabooks (Oct 16, 2008)

Harry,

If I remember correctly, you split mostly by hand? That is an unbelievable amount of wood you have there. What is your usage per year?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 16, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> Harry,
> 
> If I remember correctly, you split mostly by hand? That is an unbelievable amount of wood you have there. What is your usage per year?



Burning willow at least 6 cords. Burning good wood? I have no idea, Haven't burned any for about 25 years. Looks like I will be burning Locust after the willow piles are gone but I do still have that big willow and perhaps anohter to get done for the farmer next year.

I do split mostly manually. The current batch of Locust is beging stubborn and stringy so it is going through the splitter. 

Harry K


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Oct 16, 2008)

*What a beautiful thing you have done*



Wood Scrounge said:


> I here ya there I am working hard on 09-10s wood. I lived somewhat near you growing up, up there you need REAL quantities of wood.[/I am so happy to see you so happy with all that wood. You guys are serious wood scroungers! THATS AWESOME MAN Totally ! If you ever run out let me know I am always on the lookout for guys like you, I am so pleased. Free or not that is something else, I laughed out loud while I went through your photos and I am just full of joy now as I write this message. Seriously I have tears in my eyes, tears of joy and I cannot stop laughing. The very sight of you standing on top of your pile of wood with your arms held high to the heavens just fills me up bubba. Look don't let these guys give you a hard time cause you and I know the work involved with establishing such a pile. Way to go cowboy, i am impressed. QUOTE]


----------



## WVwoodsman (Oct 18, 2008)

*my two wood piles*

Here are my two piles, oak, cherry, poplar and maple mix.


<a href="http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y4/kdx2000/?action=view&current=DSC_0160.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y4/kdx2000/DSC_0160.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>




<a href="http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y4/kdx2000/?action=view&current=DSC_0159.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y4/kdx2000/DSC_0159.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 03USMC51 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mostly Red/White Oak, a bit of Ash. It's a start!

View attachment 80408


View attachment 80409


View attachment 80410


View attachment 80411


View attachment 80412


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 21, 2008)

this is actually the start of next years stash... shagbark hickory, sugar maple, black cherry, yellow birch, white birch and a small amount of boxelder.


----------



## allthegross (Oct 21, 2008)

*08-09*

i still need another 2 cord


<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/?action=view&current=100_0785.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/100_0785.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## w00die (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's mine


----------

